# an email to make your heart stop.....



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Dear Residents,

As you know by now, there was a fire incident in your building this afternoon. Fortunately, no one was hurt and there was very minimal damage to properties, as our trusty sprinkler distinguished the flame in time. However, we know this can be a stressful situation. If you have any questions or simply want to be able to talk about it, please feel free to contact me. 



Thank you for your continual cooperation to keep our community safe.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

your building" was interpreted by me as my apartment...turns out they mean the unit of apartments that I live in.


It happened to the apartment below me...so as I approach it indeed look like my apartment...


and we have our pets which are our kids at the apartment (renters insurance can pay for all the damages...but can never replace a loved one)....I thought one of the tank lights went bad or something

Luckily everything is ok.

...ok..back to breathing.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh what a terrible email to get! I'm glad all is fine, however!


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey 

I get those kind of e-mails too (my house has something, my frige went down, my light bill is high and other fairy tales), but since those things only happen in US, i dont have to worry :lol: 

Hehehe


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow thats too bad! Im glad it wasnt actually your place though!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh wow, thank goodness it wasn't your apartment.

I totally agree about the pet thing. All the insurance in the world can't replace one of your "kids". 

Did you have any smoke damage or anything?


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Also probably a good thing that you are above that apartment and not below... Glad you escaped without too much trouble.


----------

